# Another hilarious eBay item!!!



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

This was sent to me in an e-mail today:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4146756343


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

That was hilarious!!


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

RPD931 said:


> That was hilarious!!


haha yea it was...can't believe its gotten over 2 million hits :shock:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Current bid: US $25,100.00 ????????? :shock:


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

Gil said:


> Current bid: US $25,100.00 ????????? :shock:


its gone up to $26,100.00 since you posted...geez :shock:


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

That is WAY TOO FUNNY!!!


----------



## masstoazcop (Dec 3, 2003)

This guy was promoting the sale of his dress on The Today Show. I guess he got his 15 minutes of shame.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

It was only $310 when I posted this yesterday!


----------



## biged86 (Nov 20, 2003)

Sold for $3,850 
:L: 

Over 6 million hits

Good Job :!: 
:t:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

When I read it earlier it was $15,000... and when other folks read it, it was $26,000.. what happened??


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

RPD931 said:


> When I read it earlier it was $15,000... and when other folks read it, it was $26,000.. what happened??


yea thats what i'm wondering too...maybe that was somebody's max bid?? :?


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

The guy went through and cancelled the bids that weren't legit... that is still a lot of cake for something that cost 1/3 as much when it was new and unworn!

-Mike


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

Almost as good as the guy selling his wife a few months back.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I still like the used underwear and socks myself. People are sick.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Wow..this must have been a rough marriage... Here's another.. Supposedly BY the Ex..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=63851&item=4167308661&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------

